# Lonpos Pyramid



## byu (May 6, 2009)

I was digging through my drawer today, when I found a Lonpos Pyramid (triangular base). I don't think a lot of you know what it is. It's twelve differet sized pieces that you fit together to form a 2D triangle. There are at least 50 ways to solve it, and after about 10 minutes, I figured out a solution.

Now the point of it (I think) is to find a new solution each time, but I decided to start speedsolving it. Currently my PB is 11.75. Does anyone have this puzzle? Tomorrow I'm going to try blindsolving it.

I've seen ones wit rectangular bases and triangular bases, but I have the Triangular Lonpos Pyramid


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2009)

Jean Pons said:


> I decided to start speedsolving it. Currently my PB is 11.75. Does anyone have this puzzle? Tomorrow I'm going to try blindsolving it.



Wow, I do the Rubik's Cube too! We should start an online community.


----------



## deco122392 (May 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Jean Pons said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to start speedsolving it. Currently my PB is 11.75. Does anyone have this puzzle? Tomorrow I'm going to try blindsolving it.
> ...



??? ... Eh... wtf?


----------

